# Guter Prozessor für AM3+ Sockel?



## PornoBoy371 (18. Dezember 2012)

*Guter Prozessor für AM3+ Sockel?*

Hallo,
ich suche einen neuen Prozessor mit dem ich auch zocken kann (Battlefield 3, Black Ops 2, usw.)
Habe mir auch schon einen rausgesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Prozessor - Sockel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Was haltet ihr von dem? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit ihm? Hat wer eine andere Empfehlung?

Danke!


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den Vorgänger, den X4955 und bin immer noch hellauf begeistert. Also mit ner 550 Ti kann ich BF3 in Full HD und max. Details zocken, eigentlich kann ich alles in Full HD mit max Details zocken.  Naja, es gibt ganz wenige Ausnahmen  wo ich "nur" auf Hoch zocken kann^^

Also BO1 lief absolut flüssig, BO2 hab ich nicht. 

Also ich finde der ist gut.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Der X4 965 ist an sich die CPU mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Niveau bei AMD. Die teureren sind nur wenig besser, außer man gibt direkt deutlich mehr aus, zB der FX-8350, der ist auch merkbar besser, aber kann beim Strombedarf sehr zuschlagen... der X4 965 reicht aber definitiv noch eine Weile.

Ich hab den selber. Und hier auch ein Artikel, wo der Prozessor getestet wurde mit einmal der schon etwas älteren AMD 6870 und dann als VErgleich eine starke aktuelle AMD 7950 - da sieht man, dass die CPU kaum ein Faktor ist, der die Grafikkarte behindern. Klar: mit nem 180€-Prozessor hätte man natürlich NOCH mehr FPS  AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs? 


ps: was für eine Karte hast Du denn? So was wie Battlefield 3 zB wird mit nur einer 60€-Karte natürlich nix


----------



## PornoBoy371 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch eine GTX 550 Ti also würde sich dies schon lohnen, oder sehe ich das falsch? Kann man mit dem Prozessor auch Gameplay Szenen aufnehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Die CPU spielt keine so große Rolle beim Gameplay-Aufzeichnen, weil nicht beim Spielen schon in ein platzsparendes Format umgewandelt wird. Da hast Du eher Probleme, weil gleichzeitig auf die HDD geschrieben werden muss.

Die Graka geht noch, gäbe natürlich deutlich bessere    was hast Du denn derzeit für CPU?


----------



## PornoBoy371 (18. Dezember 2012)

Noch nen alten, keine Ahnung welchen. Muss man Windows nach dem Einbau eines neuen Prozessors eigentlich neu installieren?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es nur der Prozessor ist, muss man nix neu installieren. Wenn Du aber lang nicht mehr neu installiert hast, schadet ne Neuinstall natürlich nicht.

Ist Dein Board denn 100%ig geeignet?


----------



## PornoBoy371 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, habe mich erkungigt.


----------



## zakuma (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guter Prozessor für AM3+ Sockel?*

Habe auch diesen CPU und davor den phenom 1 9850 es wäre ein gefühlte leistungszuwachs von 100% aufeinander liefen spiele die ich vorher nur mit los Details spielen konnte flüssig auf höchsten Einstellungen habe ihn jetzt auf 3,8 GHz und nb auf 2,6 GHz nur in gw2 in den Massen schlachten im wvwvw zu 100% ausgelastet


----------



## Vordack (23. Januar 2013)

Der Typ nennt sich Pornoboy, hat bestimmt aber noch nie nen 3D Porno gesehen 

@Topic

Nimm ihn, mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.

Mein 955er läuft seit Jahren auf 4,0 Ghz und es gibt immer noch nichts was ich nicht auf "sehr hoch" spielen kann (das meisste kann ich auf max spielen, nur manche Spiele spiele ich lieber auf "sehr hoch".)


----------

